# 4/21/08 - Spring Turkey Hunting Season Off To A Good Start



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio hunters harvested a preliminary total of 2,768 bearded wild turkeys on the first day of the spring turkey-hunting season, which is open statewide through May 18. The preliminary figure was almost eight percent above last year's opening day harvest number of 2,569 turkeys.

More...


----------

